# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  There are actually whole amounts

## olivelcox

There are actually whole amounts

----------


## davidsmith36

As many eaters of bread came to understand that white bread is a nutritional equivalent of Pixy Stix—the nutritious, fibrous shell of the wheat having been removed, leaving us with only the inner starch, which our bodies almost instantly turn into sugar—it needed some rebranding.

----------

